# Smoked andouille bacon wrapped jalapeno's



## rp ribking (Sep 27, 2012)

I smoked 2 dozen abt's this evening on a WSM with hickory and lump for 2 hours at about 225*. mmmGood!!! Thanks for lookin'













001.JPG



__ rp ribking
__ Sep 27, 2012


















002.JPG



__ rp ribking
__ Sep 27, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 27, 2012)

rp, evening.... they do look mighty tasty....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

Those are some fine looking abt's!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2012)

You just reminded me that I have not had any ABT's in a month!...Hungry Now!...JJ


----------

